# Thoughts on paranormal activity



## rmp (Dec 7, 2013)

I was curious as to what you guys think about the topic. You guys may have covered this before but I didn't see anything. Point me in the direction if so.
Recently, a few friends and myself were discussing strange happenings that each had experienced. Some guys are Christian (or at least regular church attendees) and some not.
 I had nothing to offer as everything I've seen was explainable, however, not everyone could say that. One particular close friend has a girlfriend/fiancee that seems to be a magnet for strange occurrences. She was taking a friend home one night and on the way home, saw exactly what is described here. link She was crying as she told my bud what happened while he laughed. Before she could finish her story, he pulled the website for her to see. He laughed because he'd read about it before but couldn't believe it happened to her.  The same friend has lived in the same house for many years but when his girlfriend moved in, things started happening. Often enough to where they named the "ghost" that seemed to always mess with his girlfriend. For instance, she's in the shower one night and the curtain comes in on her and she thinks its my bud just aggravating her. She gets out of the shower to find all the towels thrown about the floor. She walks into the den and asks what was his deal. He swears he hasn't moved and has no clue what she's talking about. Thoughts? Thank you.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 7, 2013)

If you believe in ghosts, holy or otherwise, you will see evidence of them. 

How many people that saw the phantom light had at least heard about it before?  

Have you ever seen that show Finding Bigfoot?  When they go to investigate the location of an encounter, every time there's a mysterious howl or the sound of a tree falling they say "Dude, there's a Squatch in here".  They always call it  " indisputable evidence".  

Hang around here in this forum.   You will see examples of what some people call "indisputable evidence".


----------



## rmp (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you for the response. I've lurked here a while.
I know exactly what you're talking about regarding the finding Bigfoot show. It's hilarious how everything is a squatch yet they never see or confirm anything. I finally just stopped watching as it wasn't even entertaining anymore.
I just thought it was very strange for my bud's girl to get that terrified about seeing these lights come and disappear yet never heard the story until after the experience. But you make a good point. Guess that's why I've never seen anything unexplainable thus far.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 7, 2013)

rmp said:


> Thank you for the response. I've lurked here a while.
> I know exactly what you're talking about regarding the finding Bigfoot show. It's hilarious how everything is a squatch yet they never see or confirm anything. I finally just stopped watching as it wasn't even entertaining anymore.
> I just thought it was very strange for my bud's girl to get that terrified about seeing these lights come and disappear yet never heard the story until after the experience. But you make a good point. Guess that's why I've never seen anything unexplainable thus far.




I've heard disembodied voices.  I've felt someone grab my leg in the night.  I've gotten chills.  I can also lie down in a field, close my eyes, slow my breathing and taste a strawberry; I mean the seeds, the juice and the smell.  I can feel it go down my throat and into my stomach.  Your mind is capable of some awesome stuff.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 7, 2013)

Maybe there are echoes or imprints that linger.  Maybe some people are more receptive to such things.  I don't know.  Of course I have spent a lot of time thinking about these things.  I just think most things can be explained.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 7, 2013)

Na man, those lights are just aliens.  Ghost don't exist.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 8, 2013)

I've seen some weird things, but I wouldn't call them ghosts.  RMP, that road ghost story is repeated in pretty much every town/county in this land.  

I woke up one morning soon after my cat died when I was a kid and saw a translucent cat walk across my bedroom and into my closet.  Real? Probably just still waking and missing the cat...

I reload, and had loaded 5 rounds of .270win as a test load.  I drove out to my shooting club and was the only one on the property.  I went to the rifle range and walked out to staple up a new target.  I'm not one to get spooked, but I felt like someone/something was watching me the whole time.  I shot my five rounds, the only rifle rounds I took with me, and walked down to check the target.  There were six holes in the target.  I didn't realize there were six holes until I got back to the bench, then the hair on the back of my neck just sort of stood up.  I felt like someone/something was watching me and had me at a disadvantage.  I packed up my stuff and left.  To this day I have no idea where that extra bullet hole came from, I know I only shot 5 rounds because that's all I had.  I assume I accidentally reused a target. 

That reminds me, the most spooked I've ever been was when I lived in FL.  I lived in a townhouse apartment, and my bedroom was on the top floor.  Late one evening, my two cats ran to the top of the stairs and started hissing and growling, both were staring at the same spot, about halfway up the stairs.  Not just normal cat stuff, but like they really angry at/scared of something.  There was nothing there.  Nothing.  I grabbed a pistol and cleared my apt., then went to bed.  Both cats sat awake staring at the bedroom door most of the night.  

It's very similar to the way I look at religion, I don't believe in ghosts, but I don't believe it isn't possible either.  Those cats saw something I didn't see, but I won't say it was a ghost.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 8, 2013)

A single man with two cats???? Now THATS scary!!!!


----------

